# Edge Remote Pairing / RF Mode



## Rawson819

After the untimely death of my second Bolt, I accepted a replacement offer of a refurbished Edge. After it was up and running, I attempted to pair two different remotes in hopes of getting either to operate in RF mode, but had no success. I believe I tried everything possible including a global reset of the remote. Assuming I'm correct, it appears the remote goes into pairing mode; however, it doesn't seem like the Edge is seeing it.

Next, I called support and went through all of the same steps with a TSR that I'd already run through from the 
TV Remotes: RF Pairing Instructions page. Not a big deal, as I fully expected this. In the end, he reached the same conclusion which I was starting to suspect, that being that it wasn't the remotes or the operator and was in fact the Edge. So he advised he'd process a replacement order and send me another Edge.

Today, Edge #2 arrived and it's the same thing again - neither remote will pair, regardless of what steps I take. Just curious if anyone else has had any similar experience and/or if there are any suggestions on how to correct this issue before I call support again.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Good luck with this. I returned a Bolt a while back because I couldn’t get any remote to pair with it in RF mode. Have you tried buying a new remote to see if that works?


----------



## Rawson819

PSU_Sudzi said:


> ...Have you tried buying a new remote to see if that works?


Not yet; however, that may be my next/only step. I just concluded yet another painful call to Support and was told the only remote which is RF compatible with the Edge is the Lux remote. I'm not sure I believe this, as it begs the questions of why two TSRs subjected me to the various pairing steps if there are remotes that are incompatible and why would one them process a replacement solely due to the RF pairing issue?!

*I'm curious if there are any Edge owners that have successfully paired remotes other than the Lux model.* My attempts have been limited to the Roamio model which worked fine in RF mode for the Roamio and Bolt. This is an obvious downside to these refurb support replacement offers. So my "upgrade" from Bolt to Edge has currently left me without RF support AND Alexa voice control. Ugh!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Rawson819 said:


> Not yet; however, that may be my next/only step. I just concluded yet another painful call to Support and was told the only remote which is RF compatible with the Edge is the Lux remote. I'm not sure I believe this, as it begs the questions of why two TSRs subjected me to the various pairing steps if there are remotes that are incompatible and why would one them process a replacement solely due to the RF pairing issue?!
> 
> *I'm curious if there are any Edge owners that have successfully paired remotes other than the Lux model.* My attempts have been limited to the Roamio model which worked fine in RF mode for the Roamio and Bolt. This is an obvious downside to these refurb support replacement offers. So my "upgrade" from Bolt to Edge has currently left me without RF support AND Alexa voice control. Ugh!


If that is the case then I assume all Edges ship with the Lux remote? And it would seem then they didn't give you one when they replaced your Bolt.


----------



## Rawson819

PSU_Sudzi said:


> If that is the case then I assume all Edges ship with the Lux remote? And it would seem then they didn't give you one when they replaced your Bolt.


I *think* Edge units ship with a VOX remote, not a Lux remote. Each time support has made me a unit swap offer, it has not included any accessories but this is the first time I've experienced a remote not being compatible with its replacement.

In my opinion, it's something they should have mentioned with the offer, as had I known I'd have to buy a new remote AND I was gonna lose Alexa control, I TOTALLY would have kept the Bolt and replaced the hard drive. The optimist in me hoped they would have offered to send me an RF-compatible remote without charge but I suspected the chances were slim.


----------



## philco782

I had my first Edge stop pairing to my Lux remote. Support tried everything five times and so on. They replaced it. The new one worked fine... until a software update a few months ago, the Lux lost pairing and wouldn’t re pair. No probs with included remote. 

I didn’t want to fsck with support, so I patiently waited a month for the next update. Didn’t fix the problem. Got another Lux remote, and it paired just fine. 

If I were to try and imagine what was breaking internally, I think some table that holds a listing of Bluetooth MAC addresses is getting corrupted. Maybe part of the software that pairs sees the MAC in the table so it doesn’t re-pair, but the part of the software that runs the UI and operations isn’t reading the table correctly, so no RF pairing. New remote = new MAC address. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawson819

philco782 said:


> If I were to try and imagine what was breaking internally, I think some table that holds a listing of Bluetooth MAC addresses is getting corrupted. Maybe part of the software that pairs sees the MAC in the table so it doesn't re-pair, but the part of the software that runs the UI and operations isn't reading the table correctly, so no RF pairing. New remote = new MAC address.


Interesting theory. I do think I agree that something in the units is preventing the pair, not the remote.

Since my last post, I've tried to pair both Edge units with a VOX remote and both were unsuccessful. I reached out to WeaKnees via their website contact form and received a response within an impressive 11 minutes - they confirmed that the Lux and VOX remotes are identical, except for backlighting. So buying a new Lux remote, as the most recent TSR suggested, would seemingly be a waste of $50 at this point.

I'm really about out of ideas. My last one is to try and call support Monday and hope to get my issue escalated to a higher tier. This really should not be this difficult.


----------



## philco782

Rawson819 said:


> Interesting theory. I do think I agree that something in the units is preventing the pair, not the remote.
> 
> Since my last post, I've tried to pair both Edge units with a VOX remote and both were unsuccessful. I reached out to WeaKnees via their website contact form and received a response within an impressive 11 minutes - they confirmed that the Lux and VOX remotes are identical, except for backlighting. So buying a new Lux remote, as the most recent TSR suggested, would seemingly be a waste of $50 at this point.
> 
> I'm really about out of ideas. My last one is to try and call support Monday and hope to get my issue escalated to a higher tier. This really should not be this difficult.


I wonder if a Clear & Delete Everything would reset the unit cleanly enough to get the remotes re-pairing. That was my last hope if a new remote didn't pair. That's basically the last thing I want to do.

I wonder if this pairing data is stored in flash or on the hard drive. Easy theory to test. If I recall correctly, all models since the Roamio will accept a new blank drive and format then prepare it for use. If this is done, can you put the old drive back in and keep going like you never tested this theory?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philco782

I wonder if we can just hack the remote to change its Bluetooth MAC. Maybe it’s a UEI made remote? Those are pretty well documented. Maybe doable through JTAG pins? I don’t know how to do these things, but I see people smarter then me doing this kind of thing on YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawson819

So just before I had planned to call Support today, I decided to give the VOX remote one last try. I pressed the TiVo & Back buttons and to my astonishment, it paired!!!! Have no idea why it didn't do this yesterday any one of the dozen or more times I tried it. Thanks for all the input and for listening to me rant.


----------



## pfiagra

FWIW, I had my VOX remote stop functioning in RF mode with my Edge this past week.

After going to the pairing screen and trying to get it to re-pair several times, it wouldn’t work and would only stay in IR mode.

So, I restarted the Edge, and while it was restarting, I put the VOX remote into pairing mode. Once the Edge had fully rebooted, the remote was paired in RF mode.

YMMV


----------



## mkazen

Same EXACT issue - just purchased a Lux remote (kills me that it's $55) and we'll see what happens. If it's true that the Bolt remotes don't work in RF mode with Edge, then the reps have some training to do...


----------



## maggiethrock

I'm having a similar problem with new edge. I don't know how to tell Lux vs Vox remote but the remote that came in the box paired. The two remotes that paired with my Roamio won't pair with the edge regardless of what I do. Equipment details. Edge for cable. Remote that paired has voice. Remotes that don't pair do not have voice. For the non pairing remotes, I've cleared them, tried multiple Tivo/Back, placed remote in various places within 18" of box, unplugged the box, took to basement away from other strong RF sources, tried it again, nothing. I read that some remotes have a 0/1 switch but I do not see a physical switch and have not read how to set a soft switch. So, my wife uses the paired remote (she had aiming issues) and I use the IR remote.
Here's the link to most of the things I tried.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions


----------



## Mister B

pfiagra said:


> FWIW, I had my VOX remote stop functioning in RF mode with my Edge this past week.
> 
> After going to the pairing screen and trying to get it to re-pair several times, it wouldn't work and would only stay in IR mode.
> 
> So, I restarted the Edge, and while it was restarting, I put the VOX remote into pairing mode. Once the Edge had fully rebooted, the remote was paired in RF mode.
> 
> YMMV


I tried this as suggested on the thread about the slide remote problems. Once again, it made the remote RF but completely unresponsive. Thankfully, I could put it back in IR mode. I had better leave it alone, it is better than nothing.


----------



## rkrause957

I just purchased a new Tivo Edge for cable to replace a Tivo Bolt that had repeated lock up problems. I was able to transfer the cable card and use the tunning adaptor that was plugged into the failing Tivo Bolt. Spectrum cable was able to get both the cable card and tuning adaptor working properly. The new edge works fine and is faster doing things than the old bold. I was able to pair the included Vox remote and all seemed fine.

Then I tried to pair one of the Bolt remotes to the new Edge. I'm a very stubborn person who does not give up easly. But I have come to the conclusion there is no way to pair the old bolt remote to a new Tivo Edge. I filed an issue with support and they have not got back to me. I also noticed on my old bolt when you brought up the pairing screens it showed [Not Paired] i have another over the air bolt in my bed room. On the Tivo Edge pairing screen it said [Paired]. I'm just wondering if there is a bug in the firmware that keeps the edge from accepting additional remotes or is my problem just the Bolt remotes will not work on the edge.


----------



## rrwcm

rkrause957 said:


> I just purchased a new Tivo Edge for cable to replace a Tivo Bolt that had repeated lock up problems. I was able to transfer the cable card and use the tunning adaptor that was plugged into the failing Tivo Bolt. Spectrum cable was able to get both the cable card and tuning adaptor working properly. The new edge works fine and is faster doing things than the old bold. I was able to pair the included Vox remote and all seemed fine.
> 
> Then I tried to pair one of the Bolt remotes to the new Edge. I'm a very stubborn person who does not give up easly. But I have come to the conclusion there is no way to pair the old bolt remote to a new Tivo Edge. I filed an issue with support and they have not got back to me. I also noticed on my old bolt when you brought up the pairing screens it showed [Not Paired] i have another over the air bolt in my bed room. On the Tivo Edge pairing screen it said [Paired]. I'm just wondering if there is a bug in the firmware that keeps the edge from accepting additional remotes or is my problem just the Bolt remotes will not work on the edge.


Re: Spectrum and Cablecards - I just bought a new Edge and requested a new cablecard from Spectrum (online chat). They insisted that Spectrum no longer supports cablecards. I live in Georgia if it matters. How did you place your cablecard order?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrause957

I already had a cable card type M in my old bolt that I was replacing. Someone at Spectrum was able to help me transfer the old card. I wonder if there is a market for old used cable cards or must they be obtained from the cable company.


----------



## rrwcm

A couple of years ago I purchased a used Cablecard om ebay. Spectrum tried to activate but it came up as "not one issued by Spectrum". They refused to help me further.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blood

rrwcm said:


> Re: Spectrum and Cablecards - I just bought a new Edge and requested a new cablecard from Spectrum (online chat). They insisted that Spectrum no longer supports cablecards. I live in Georgia if it matters. How did you place your cablecard order?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i call bull**** on spectrum.. they still support cable cards and tuning adapters you need to call in to there customer service and ask for tech support and then the cable card dept


----------

